# Getting into DJ, would appreciate your opinion on a bike.



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

I would like to buy a DJ bike for playing on, found a 2010 Specialized P.1 that owner claims is in near new shape. I haven't seen it in person yet as its a bit of a drive but I am meeting on Thursday to see it and if its as described buy it. Would this be a good first DJ bike? I am 6'3" 230lb, is it going to be too small? Negotiated price is $425, is that a fair deal? Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

Good price


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah should be a good starter bike. Shouldn't be too small but remember it is a Dj bike not a trail bike


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! I decided to pass on this bike... heard the wheels had cup/cone bearings and reviews said the rims were weak. I am a big guy and am good at destroying wheels and don't like adjusting them so decided to save up my pennies and buys something nicer/sturdier to begin with.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

That's always a good call... I love my transition BLT... its beasty! And fun to ride


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone have an opinion on the Nukeproof Solum? I think I will build a bike and I really like the look and price of that frame Nukeproof Solum Dirt Jump Frame 2013 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

looks solid.. i've never rode one but I've seen some people at Ray's with them and they said they liked them


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Great, Frame is on the way. Thanks for the comments. Now for wheels and suspension. Any suggestions on strong wheels that won't break the bank? Is it better to have a single speed speed wheel or is a regular wheel with a conversion kit ok? I would prefer a regular wheel so that I can use it as a backup for my trail bike if needed.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

I really like the Transition wheels, not sure if they are available any more for purchase not on a bike but you could contact them but they were $350 and super beefy have them on a DH and DJ bike... also the Azonic Outlaws are cheap and super strong... a little more money you can step up to spank completes.... just make sure they are double wall, triple void, preferably welded seem with eyelets....


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Let the fun begin!


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice, what is the rest of the parts going to be?


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Any recommendations on stem length - 35mm or 50mm? I am 6'3" so pretty tall, I am leaning towards 50mm.


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Good question! Basically whatever I can get a good deal on. Right now I am working a deal on a Manitou Circus fork. Other parts that I am planning on but haven't bought yet are Redline Monster II Cranks, Easton Havoc bars and stem and Shimano Deore or Avid BB7 brakes. Wheels are still a big unknown.



Dan GSR said:


> Nice, what is the rest of the parts going to be?


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

Avoid bb7, I wouldn't run them if they were free


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

As for stem 35mm for sure


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

I am going to run 750mm bars, which will have a bit of backsweep to them, combined with being tall you don't think a "longer" stem might be a good idea?



Dan GSR said:


> As for stem 35mm for sure


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

shorter stem will make it easier to loft the front end


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Well parts are coming along, so far I have ordered:
Rear Wheel - Nukeproof Generator short cassette hub with Mavic XM319 rim and a single speed conversion kit with 16t cog from Ebay. Still need a 12mm to 10mm stepdown axle.
Cranks - Torker 3 piece cranks off craigslist for super cheap! 
BB - Primo Spanish Bottom Bracket, Green
Sprocket - 28t Haro, Green
Chain - KMC Z410
Seat - WTB Volt, from the parts bin
Brakes - Shimano M596 front and M615 rear on clearance

I will post more pictures as things arrive and get installed.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

Always more fun to build, than to buy complete


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like the fork will be a Manitou Circus, the cheaper spring model to get me started.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Well turns out my rear wheel that I ordered was out of stock. The good news is they had a hope pro 2 single speed hub with the same Mavic rim in the clearance section as well. Cost a little more but probably a worthy upgrade.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Sounds like a good wheel...if you have any more issues:

I'm using a SUN ADD (same rim as inferno 31) on the rear on my bike 135 / 12 from bikewagon - good deal esp if you find a coupon over the 4th.

Also got the 12/10mm step down from PricePoint (Azonic) for cheap. Plus the Circus Expert from there for dirt cheap.

Happy building!


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

That is a good deal on the ADD wheel, will keep that as a backup plan, thanks!


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as well. Ordered my Nukeproof Solum frame last week and now working on a fork. Would like a manitou circus expert but on a budget. Have all winter to wait for a good deal. Keep us posted on your build


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

A bunch of goodies for my build arrived today!


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Rear wheel with tube and tire and single speed kit. Also got the headset cups pressed in.


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

Azorr - what headset you end up with? Internal cup? Just got my frame today pretty stoked about it.


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

wfo922 said:


> Azorr - what headset you end up with? Internal cup? Just got my frame today pretty stoked about it.


I ended up with an FSA orbit z internal cup, got it from On-One in the UK

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Here are a couple more progress pictures


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Just waiting on the chain and rear brake!


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

Chain and rear brake arrived today! I actually have to wait for an adapter for the brake but with the chain I can ride it! The front wheel is borrowed from another bike until I can find a deal on a new one that I like.


----------

